# Iron Skillet...



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my first used iron skillet on 11-1-14. There is some caked on "stuff" I want off on the rim and the out side, side any clues that works well that you know? And this thread is also intended for others to learn more about the iron skillets, a friend got rid of one with out my knowledge because it had rust. 
So please add your tips, and information you know on the skillet. An what ways you "season" your iron. What ways you cook with yours an what is a major cooking no no, like boiling water.. 
If you know something, anything about iron skillet care or use. Please join in an lets discuss, thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You have stumbled upon a "seasoned iron skillet". Do not do anything before you read this. You can thank me later.
Lodge - Seasoned Cast Iron


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is another link with a lot of helpful info: Byron's - Dutch Oven Care


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Cast iron is great stuff. And it's really good that people recognize the proper use of a dutch oven. There was an interesting show early this year. It came on at like 5 am Saturday mornings and it was all about cooking over an open fire. I don't remember the exact name and eventually it faded off. While it was around, though, it was worth watching. That couple cooked and baked full meals over campfires. They had this rig they set up that held pans and hooked into the handles of a dutch oven. It sure made cooking easier.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Always on the lookout for lodge cast iron.
Just cook some bacon in it.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Easy to find around here. We have a dealer nearby.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I would like to get some cast iron pots and pans too.
When I started looking around I read really bad things about Lodge and Wagner. The pan snobs all seem to point to trying to find antique cast iron (which aint cheap considering it is just a old frying pan)
Can anyone give advice based on experience? I was intending to dump all our household cookware and convert everything to cast until I got so confused I gave up.
Good thread KarVer


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cast iron and real lard is the only way to make great corn bread


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The best way I have learned to clean cast iron, is to put it in your oven, then set the oven to "self-clean". This will burn off all the built up gunk. Then scrub it good with hot soapy water and steel wool. Then you have to start over with the seasoning process.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I know a lot about cast iron care. My neighbors bring me theirs for care and cleaning.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Lodge Logic Cast Iron Set - Black (5pc) $64


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

You guys have got to stop making these threads and putting all these ideas in my head! I'm going to end up having to cut up my debit card!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> You guys have got to stop making these threads and putting all these ideas in my head! I'm going to end up having to cut up my debit card!


Cast iron cookware is a lifetime investment. Unlike modern cookware, they will outlast you, and your grandchildren will be cooking meals in them for their kids long after you, and us, are all gone.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Also (not all lifetime) investments: grain mill, pasta maker, food dehydrator, vacuum sealer, perimeter defense, ghb & items for inside it, c&c/edc purse and items for inside it, new firearm, ammo, and still working on food/water. I have got to SLOW DOWN GRASSHOPPER! I'm not good at baby steps.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You had to start on cast iron pans. Will be making some Corn bread today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> You had to start on cast iron pans. Will be making son Corn bread today.


My jalapeno plants still had some peppers on the vine yesterday so I picked em. Jalapeno's in cornbread sounds great.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Our 39th anniversary is in about a month. The only wedding gift we still have and use is a Griswold cast iron skillet. I have Lodge, Griswold, Wagner skillets and Dutch oven and use them all. Our favorite non BBQ summer meal is Chicken Fried Steak, pan fries, and cobbler all outside on cast iron. We have a Volcano Stove (Emergency Essentials) and really like it. Uses a lot less charcoal than the big grill. 
As for cleaning the used "yard sale" pans, I have a sand blaster from Harbor Freight. Works great on little jobs so no flaming about HF. Then season as normal. 
We are in or BIL so weight is not a problem.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Very good post, and excellent responses. About the only thing I want to add, is some of the el'cheapo "preseasoned " cast Iron isn't preseasoned at all, I know, I bought some. After a while the preseasoning started to flake off. I ended up sanding it all off and seasoned it myself. By the way, I used flax seed oil to season mine.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> The best way I have learned to clean cast iron, is to put it in your oven, then set the oven to "self-clean". This will burn off all the built up gunk. Then scrub it good with hot soapy water and steel wool. Then you have to start over with the seasoning process.


Great idea on the self cleaning oven routine. When ours get bad gunked up I usually stick it in the firebox of the big bbq pit and burn it off outdoors. Anybody who wants a good deal on Cast Iron cookware..we have got good service out of a set we bought at Academy Sports about ten years ago. It comes from China and likely made by Christian slave laborers but its works well. They also sell the high dollar yup brands if a person wants those. 
Academy - Outdoor Gourmet 5-Piece Cast-Iron Cookware Set


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I cook with cast iron, I finally got around to doing a bit of research on my two skillets, one Is a lodge manufactured back in the 30's or possibly 40's the other a Wagner was manufactured sometime in the 50's, so my newest skillet is some where around 60 years old. They get used daily and work great. 

A couple of things. I started using the lodge sleeve for the handles, it's a high temp silicone and dissipates the heat so the handles stay cool to the touch. No more looking for the mitt to pick up a hot pan. 

The second thing has to do with warping, the quickest way to warp a cast iron skillet is to put it on an electric range top and set the heat to high. The way to tell if the skillet is warped is to flip it over and sight along the bottom. It should be perfectly flat, if it is not flat then it's warped. 

Cal rods (electric range tops) heat very fast and what happens is the bottom of the pan gets hot before the sides do. The metal bottom expands and has to go somewhere so it bows out warping the bottom of the pan. I use a medium heat or lower for cooking on an electric range top. For that reason.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I use Crisco to season, as it is cheap, and has a much higher burn temp than vegetable oil.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We bought some at a garage sale,it was rusty.I media blasted it,cleaned up real good.re-seasoned and it was as good as new.just have to get some "taste" back into it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

How about posting some recipes?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> You guys have got to stop making these threads and putting all these ideas in my head! I'm going to end up having to cut up my debit card!


Just keep your eyes open. I found a brand new, large deep Dutch oven at Good will for only $25. It's my most versatile pot and always serves as the base pot when I stack the ovens. Probably worth $70, so just keep looking for deals,


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> How about posting some recipes?


Tons of great receipes on Byrons Dutch Ovens site. one of our favorites is the French Apple Cobbler - or something like that. My family just calls it the "Apple Stuff." It has always been a winner on camping potlucks - so much so that I make extra for morning breakfast to have with coffee.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is one of many great ways to make it. Use you cast Iron Pan


1 cup Yellow Cornmeal
1/2 cup All-purpose Flour
1 teaspoon Salt
1 Tablespoon Baking Powder
1 cup Buttermilk
1/2 cup Milk
1 whole Egg
1/2 teaspoon Baking Soda
1/4 cup Lard. Shortening only if you must Lard is best
2 Tablespoons Lard
1 table spoon bacon drippings 


Preheat oven to 450 degrees.

Combine cornmeal, flour, salt, and baking powder in a bowl. Stir together.

Measure the buttermilk and milk in a measuring cup and add the egg. Stir together with a fork. Add the baking soda and stir.

Pour the milk mixture into the dry ingredients. Stir with a fork until combined. Add bacon drippings.

In a small bowl, melt 1/4 Lard. Slowly add melted lard to the batter, stirring until just combined. In an iron skillet, melt the remaining 2 tablespoons Lard over medium heat. Pour the batter into the hot skillet. Spread to even out the surface. (Batter should sizzle.)

Cook on stovetop for 1 minute, then bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown. 

Edges should be crispy


Shortening is a pour replacement for lard but it beats oil some are forced to use Shortening.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got three different sized cast iron Dutch overs, three different sizes of cast iron skillets and a 20 gallon cast iron witches pot. All of them are regularly put to good use.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I find cast iron pans at flea markets by the ton! Its cheap enough to have several.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

They make good close contact weapons too.


----------

